# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Bosch] BOSCH WFF 1800 - δεν γυριζει ο καδος

## Panos65

Σημερα ξαφνικα οταν μπηκε πλυση ο καδος δεν γυριζει καθολου, ουτε κατα τη διαρκεια της πλυσης ουτε του στιψιματος.
Παιρνει νερο, αδειαζει νερο στο τελος του προγραμματος αλλα χωρις να γυριζει ο καδος.
Ο ιμαντας ειναι στη θεση του.
Εχει καρβουνακια το μοτερ;...

----------


## σιαγιοργε

μάλλον έχει θέμα στα ρουλεμάν.

----------


## Panos65

> μάλλον έχει θέμα στα ρουλεμάν.


Δεν θα εοπρεπε στις τελευταιες πλυσεις να κανει θορυβο το ρουλεμαν αν ηταν ετοιμο να χαλασει;...
Γυρναω τον καδο με το χερι και γυρναει πολυ απαλα, κανενα ζορι, κανενας θορυβος.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έλεγξε 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_r8d93xPYw
και επανέλαβε

----------


## Panos65

> Έλεγξε 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_r8d93xPYw
> και επανέλαβε


Σκεφτηκα κι εγω καρβουνακια - πυκνωτη, απο οτι φαινεται και στη φωτο δεν μπορω να διακρινω
που ειναι, μαλλον πρεπει να βγαλω το μοτερ;...20190329_182440.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> καρβουνακια  δεν μπορω να διακρινω
> που ειναι,


 Μπορεί να μην είναι το ίδιο μοτέρ με του βίντεο , γιατί υπάρχει και άλλο στυλ μοτέρ που πρέπει να ανοίξεις όλο το μοτέρ με τα καπάκια του , και τα καρβουνάκια βρίσκονται εσωτερικά .
https://www.yourspares.co.uk/parts/y...me-496872.aspx
Σε τέτοια περίπτωση καλό είναι μόνο να το βγάλεις και να το πας σε ειδικό να σου δώσει το οκ αν είναι εντάξει . (αφαιρείς όλα τα καλώδια που αγγίζουν το μοτέρ και λύνεται με την μία από τις 2 βίδες , και το βγάζεις συρταρωτά )

----------


## Panos65

Λοιπον, εφερα εναν τεχνικο γνωστου μου μαγαζιου, εκατσε περιπου μια ωρα, μετρησε ρευματα, ελεγξε καλωδια, σωληνες κλπ.
Περιεργως πως το πλυντηριο δουλεψε κανονικα, τρεις φορες επλυνε και εστιψε, εν συντομια παντα, προχωρωντας δλδ το προγραμμα.
Εσκυψε να παρακολουθησει το μοτερ και παρατηρησε λιγους σπινθηρες κατα τη διαρκεια της μεγαλης ταχυτητας στο στιψιμο, μου ειπε για καρβουνακια και ζητησε 90 ευρω για να παρει το μοτερ και να τα αλλαξει, οταν το πλυντηριο παρουσιασει ξανα την ιδια βλαβη.
Ειναι πολλα η κανονικα τα 90 ευρωπουλα;... μηπως με λιγη καθοδηγηση δικη σας μπορω να τα αλλαξω μονος μου;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έχεις το link με τις επιπλέον σελίδες για το τι καρβουνάκια υπάρχουν (+ εμφάνιση πληροφοριών από κάτω της φωτογραφίας για να δεις αν κάνουν για το μοντέλο σου / τιμή ανά τεμάχιο ή ανά ζεύγος και κρίνεις μόνος σου κατά πόσο σε συμφέρει.
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?I...&m=68&so=2&l=1
Στην σελίδα 4 μην πας αν φοράς βηματοδότη. (πρόκειται για σελίδα οικονομικού ολοκαυτώματος ) .
Και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση μπορείς να μην αλλάξεις όλο το σετ και αλλάζεις τα σωστά καρβουνάκια .
Όταν αναφέρει π.χ. 5Χ 13,5 Χ 43 mm εννοεί 5 χιλιοστά το πάχος στο καρβουνάκι Χ 13,5 το πλάτος Χ 43 χιλιοστά το μήκος .

Γιαυτό δεν θα το μετρήσεις με το μάτι , αλλά με παχύμετρο , και το μισό χιλιοστό έχει την σημασία του. Φυσικά όσο αφορά το μήκος δεν θα δώσεις λεπτομέρειες γιατί μετράς το παλιό καρβουνάκι που έχει φθαρεί και έγινε κοντό .

Πρέπει να βγει το καπάκι που περιέχει τα καρβουνάκια 
Χωρίς τίτλο2.jpg

Θα προσημειώσεις με μαρκαδόρο από ποια θέση έβγαλες το καπάκι , και παρομοίως θα το ξανακουμπώσεις , γιατί στους κόκκινους κύκλους είναι τα βύσματα που είναι ευαίσθητα και κουμπώνουν με το τύλιγμα του μοτέρ , αν τα στραβώσεις θα γίνει ζημιά . Καθώς και τις βίδες για να βγάλεις το πλαστικό σετ με τις θήκες από τα καρβουνάκια .
Ήδη το κόστος στα καρβουνάκια + παχύμετρο + κλειδιά αστεράκι εμποδίζουν οικονομικά στο κατά πόσο σε συμφέρει να το κάνεις εσύ .
Το βγάλσιμο είναι εύκολο και σε αυτό τα καταφέρνουμε όλοι .
Η επαναφορά κυρίως στο πως θα μπει ο ρότορας (ψυκτροφορέας του ρότορα ) μέσα στα καρβουνάκια είναι ο μπελάς γιατί ήδη τα καρβουνάκια είναι τεντωμένα με το ελατήριο τους και δεν θα σε αφήσουν εύκολα να περάσεις τον ρότορα χωρίς να τσακίσεις τα νέα καρβουνάκια .

----------

greekengineer (31-03-19)

----------


## Panos65

Χιλια ευχαριστω για την  απαντηση, θα ζυγισω τα υπερ και τα κατα και θα αποφασισω !

----------

